# Accucraftpassenger cars



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Monte Pence called me yesterdady to let me know that my Accucraft cars were in. He sent pics and they do look gtreat. I plan on pulling them this weeend at Zube behind the Challenger.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Art,
I've had my N&W cars for a few weeks now...very nice for the $...wish they had used Kadees but I've replaced them already....Now waiting for the 611...

Sam


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kadees*

I will have Keith Stratton replace mine I guess


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Art, when I got my N&W cars, I switched them all to Kadees. In doing so, I discovered that there was some variance in coupler height from end to end and from car to car. So I would suggest double checking all coupler heights against a reference like your Challenger tender to make sure of maximum coupler reliability and shim as necessary.

Enjoy,

Ross Schlabach

PS: Impatiently waiting for the J too!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*kadee couplers*

Thanks RossKeith is great with the kadee's. I trust he will do it right.
We are expecting great weather this weekend. Rained like h--- this morning.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLSers,

got mine this week and here they runn..

greetings
derPeter


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, so they are finally here. I haven't heard anything about them from Mark at Silver State Trains... not since I made the pre-order in Feb 2014! Did they in fact raise the price for your cars as the rumors on MLS indicated?


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Ben,

here is pricing of pass.cars:

start 10-2013: 250 $ 1.425 $
06-2014: 300 1.710
08-2015: 340 2.040

I got mine at 2.130 $ plus 420 $ shipping plus 20%VAT
so they are in same price-range as Märklin, but simpler made..

hope this helps

greetings derPeter


----------

